# Need some help finding cheap clear plastic



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok so this year I decided to try out projecting ghosts with a projector and
what not and I am looking for some cheap clear plastic to project onto.
I have been searching around and am having a hard time finding a good cheap
material, also sorry if I am posting in the wrong section I have not posted
in a long time been so busy thanks in advance :jol:


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

I've used "Clear Plastic Sheeting" from Home Depot to project onto windows. It's not actually clear though. It's what a lot of people use to protect furniture and floors when they are going to paint a room.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-10-ft-x-25-ft-Clear-3-5-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RSHD3510-25C/204711653


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

We used clear shower curtains from walmart mounted on a wooden frame for windows in our haunt. Probably work as well. Shoot that gives me an idea for a peppers ghost effect!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

You can get shower curtains pretty cheap at wally world, however what kind of effect are you looking for exactly, the best stuff if it is in a yard is a grey mesh type material. I bought mine at a fabric shop, for like 10 bucks or so. You add backlighting and it is nearly invisible, I use it for Atmosfear fx ghosts.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Fright Yard said:


> You can get shower curtains pretty cheap at wally world, however what kind of effect are you looking for exactly, the best stuff if it is in a yard is a grey mesh type material. I bought mine at a fabric shop, for like 10 bucks or so. You add backlighting and it is nearly invisible, I use it for Atmosfear fx ghosts.


Do you have a link to this grey mesh stuff. this is my first time ever using 
a projector and yes I am using Atmosfear fx. I was thinking a clear material
because I wanted it to be invisible during the day and night, don't think my neighbors would like me hanging giant gray sheets in my front yard ha.
I still want the best effect tho.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The type of mesh Fright Yard is talking about is discussed here:

http://atmosfx.com/blogs/community/44960708-creating-the-perfect-materializing-ghost-effect

AtmosFEARFX makes their own version, but it won't be the cheapest. In a fabric store, you would be looking for "scrim" or bridal mesh. It won't be entirely invisible during the day, but it is definitely less obtrusive than a sheet.

White sheets, BTW, work beautifully for rear projections indoors in front of a window, as do plastic shower curtains.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

If it's totally clear the video will just pass through.

you can use clear for a pepper's ghost effect, which is more of a reflection trick, but that requires indoor light control.

you might try a curtain made of fog, which you can project video onto.
no hanging sheets or mesh..

just a pvc pipe with a center line of holes blasting fog up in a flat curtain.
you could have it blasting down or sideways even.

here's a how to vid:


----------



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I am also trying the projection thingy this year too. I'm first going to try just cheapo plastic shower curtain liners. I'm projecting onto my window so hopefully it works. I'm just doing the zombie silhouette from FearFX so it doesn't need to be high rez.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

MR David Person said:


> Do you have a link to this grey mesh stuff. this is my first time ever using
> 
> a projector and yes I am using Atmosfear fx. I was thinking a clear material
> 
> ...


I have had great results with JoAnn Fabrics' grey chiffon. It is not clear though. Something completely clear probably won't work very well anyway.

Here's one I did in my entry door last year.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

That looks like what I want to do I will look up that fabric thanks.


----------

